# Daiwa Black Gold 60 Reels



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been considering buying a Daiwa BG 60 Reel. Boaters world has them in a combo with a 10ft Outer Banks Rod for $99.

Even though Daiwa makes newer technology reels( ie Emcast, Emblest, etc) I like the looks of the reel with the black frame and gold trim. All the reviews say that it seems to be a proven performer for years and I would like to add it to my collection of gear.

Comments welcom:fishing:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been considering buying a Daiwa BG 60 Reel. Boaters world has them in a combo with a 10ft Outer Banks Rod for $99.

Even though Daiwa makes newer technology reels( ie Emcast, Emblest, etc) I like the looks of the reel with the black frame and gold spool. All the reviews say that it seems to be a proven performer for years and I would like to add it to my collection of gear.

Comments welcom:fishing:


----------



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

I have a BG 20 and BG 30 and would noy trade them for anything out there. They are workhorses and have never given me a minute of trouble.

I can not tell you anything about the rod.


----------



## Steve Dupree (Jun 7, 2007)

I have a BG 60 and its built like a tank.Our Bass Pro(Macon,Ga.) has them for $50 in there outlet section.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

one of the shops down here had all there BG half price a couple months ago


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

go to FL and look at all the guys sailfishing on 3 million dollar boats. it amazes me to see how many of them have 10 black golds on the back.



evidently they are great , strong, durable, long lasting reels, beacuse daiwa has kept them in their lineup for so long


i plan on getting 2 medium/large ones, for in my kayak for bottom bait fishing...on the cheaper spectrum of reels, and evidently are really durable. sounds like a good combo for yak



Jesse


----------



## reelfixer (Nov 8, 2005)

The Diawa BG series is an excellant reel. You can not go wrong with it. Its a tank and has been made sicne 1982 without change. That in itself makes a big statement for it.


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

In the Keys, I go to Islamorada twice a year. Thye Bg-60 is the Predominant reel used when trolling ballyhoo for sailfish. They are used on mahi mahi in the spring and summer, and King Fish in the winter. I havae fished with the superstar Captains down there--Alex Adler on the Kalex, and many others..They love that reel.

So the answer is obvious, BUY THAT REEL. It will last forever, and get the job done, and most importantly, allow you to put a tank or two of gas in your car to get to the fishing spot of your choice.


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Fireline20 said:


> IEven though Daiwa makes newer technology reels( ie Emcast, Emblest, etc) I like the looks of the reel with the black frame and gold trim. All the reviews say that it seems to be a proven performer for years and I would like to add it to my collection of gear.
> 
> Comments welcom:fishing:


I have a BG 60 and a BG 15.

Ever notice how all the companies come out with new tricks and techy wonderreels that disappear after a year or two? 

Then you have a reel that has been in production, unchanged, for over twenty years.

The only hard decision here is whether to buy just one...


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

A BG60 is a great reel. I use to have one and my brother has one now on a 11' ugly stick. Tough outfit that will last. I still have 2 old SS4500's I know are 20 yrs old - still fine. (made just like the BG's except silver)


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

About 10 years ago I watched a 12/13 year old kid land about a 55 pound cobia off sandbridge pier with a BG 90 and it did awesome, you cant go wrong,probly comparable to the old penn spinfisher z's tight lines..........geo


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

The BG (black and gold) series is bullet proof and if you do break something you can order a part and fix it yourself. I have used them in the surf for 20 years and still have the first one I ever bought. I think I have at least a dozen. 

PS If you are looking at used BG stay away from the self centering models from the past, they are terrible when you set the hook.


----------

